# A Woodworking T-Shirt?



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Woodworkers might get a kick out of Today's (9/15/2010) shirt on Shirt.Woot, "Square Dance": http://shirt.woot.com/


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL!


----------

